# discernment



## stringmusic (Nov 8, 2010)

Discernment is a term used in the Christian faith to describe the process of discerning God's will for one's life.
With all the questions about "is this a sin" or "is that a sin" I felt that some needed to be reminded of discernment. I understand that some just want to have discussions on different topics and that is fine.  I hope that everyone will understand that we as Christians should have discernment in our lives about what is wrong and right for us on an individual level. These discernments, if from God, will not condradict. One cannot say "Its not a big deal to get drunk" it clearly states that one should not get drunk many times in the Bible, one can say "one beer is ok for ME to drink" this is clearly where discernment needs to be made. This is just one example that I give, there are clearly many more. A PERSONAL CONVICTION  should not be pushed on anyone else, a personal conviction and clear right and wrong in the Bible are two very very different things. Thanks for reading, only trying to help draw people closer to the Lord and help remind everyone (including myself) to not get caught up on semantics.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Amen........*

I believe very similarly.  I try to never let my personal disernment become a stumbling block for someone else.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 8, 2010)

We are all at different places in our walk.


----------



## apoint (Nov 8, 2010)

Discernment is tied directly to wisdom, in all life matters. Solomon asked for wisdom and also got discernment.
1 Kings 3:12 ----I will give you a wise and discerning heart so that there will never have been anyone like you.
  I believe the Holy Spirit gives discernment as a special gift so that those that have it will know things that you would not know other wise. Problem is you have to listen to the Holy Spirit and not yourself. Discernment cuts Thur to the truth .


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 8, 2010)

Call me weird, but I believe the Bible has all the answers.

There isn't one answer for me and another answer for you.
But there might be a lack of faith on my part, but not on your part.


----------



## apoint (Nov 8, 2010)

Not wierd at all Ronnie. God does have all the answers.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 9, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Call me weird, but I believe the Bible has all the answers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 10, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Ronnie T said:
> 
> 
> > Call me weird, but I believe the Bible has all the answers.
> ...


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

Ronnie you stay up too late. You wrote that at 2:13 !!!


----------



## thedeacon (Nov 10, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Call me weird, but I believe the Bible has all the answers.
> 
> There isn't one answer for me and another answer for you.
> But there might be a lack of faith on my part, but not on your part.



And ALL of those answer's are available to each one of us in the same manner. Sometimes we are not ready for the real answers.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 10, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> Ronnie you stay up too late. You wrote that at 2:13 !!!



The life of a minister.
Spent about 14 hours at hospital with family dealing with colon and liver cancer in a 47 year old man.


----------



## apoint (Nov 10, 2010)

Your a fine man Ronnie. My prayers to the sick man and his family.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Nov 10, 2010)

apoint said:


> Your a fine man Ronnie. My prayers to the sick man and his family.



x2 ronnie


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> stringmusic said:
> 
> 
> > I partially agree.
> ...


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 12, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Ronnie T said:
> 
> 
> > personal discernment
> ...


----------

